# Good thoughts and prayer for my son, please



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My son left today for an 18 day trip...to Italy and Australia. :w00t: He's been vaguely talking about it for a while now, kind of, I think I might go to Australia. Now I myself would have been planning down to the last detail for months. Not when you're 22, I guess. Last week he suddenly said,"I'm leaving on my trip next Sunday or Monday." :new_shocked: This is his first time to Europe and obviously to Australia. He started off with his flight from here cancelled today but then rebooked out of Boston tonight. He's meeting a friend in Milan and then they're going skiing in Italy (where? don't know. :smilie_tischkante Then he'll be off to Brisbane where he has a friend who's doing study abroad there. And he's coming home some convoluted way. He's got a ton of airline miles and hotel points so he should be okay and he's been literally working around the clock producing weather for an NYC tv station during Sandy and producing segments for a Climate Change webcast that Gore put together so I think he's earned some fun time. But I'm a mom and I still worry, especially about his food allergies. I did check that he had his passport and several EpiPens and a rescue inhaler in case his asthma kicks up. 

This is going to be a long 2.5 weeks. Do we ever stop worrying? :blink: Your prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My answer is NO, we never stop worrying !:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Your in my prayers xx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying for your son Susan. I guess when your 22, that's the kind of things that you do!! I would worry also, that's what Moms do!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now seeing this Sue. I understand what you are saying. My nephew just finished college and had been working in the family business all summer and fall. He upped and told my brother, his Father that he was leaving for Europe and staying with a friend and wasn't sure when he would be back. He wanted to travel for a while. I'm sure they will be fine but it upsets the parents when they leave the nest!!! Good luck to David and hope the time flies by and he will be back in NYC!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Sue,... you're doing what Mom's do best... worry about their kids, no matter what age! I know with his issues of allergies it's a bit more of an 'add-on'. 
But what a great opportunity/experience for him! I'm sure the time will fly.... for him!...and DRAG for you! Will be sending out prayers that he will have no 'episodes' and nothing but a wonderful time! 

I don't have children but between nieces, nephews and Godchildren... I always get amazed how 'time' seems to mean little to them... as you said , I'd be planning and preparing for a trip like this for weeks but God bless them the younger 'kids' don't seem to 'burden' themselves with all that! LOL ... I sort of envy thier 'approach' to life in matters like this. 
We'll all be anxiously awaiting his return and hearing all about his trip!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, it is too late to say this, but I hope he took a photo copy of the front pages of his passport & is keeping it someplace besides w/the real copy! It makes it so much easier to replace if his gets stolen. US passes go for about 6-800$$ on the black market! Something else to tell you "not to worry about!" :HistericalSmiley:
We learn through things that happen so he will come home a much more experienced traveler in any case. 
I do think the allergy thing makes one so much more alert---for lack of a better word. I will be holding both you, Jim & David in my thoughts and prayers. I am sure he will do JUST fine, but I know it will take a toll on you! Let us know any up-dates, please!:wub::wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I would be worried too if I was you. I worry about everything but I guess thats what Moms do. :smilie_tischkante: I can't believe when my kids were little I thought that once they grew up I wouldn't have to worry about them any more. Boy was I naive! Praying that he has a great time and that these 2 weeks fly by for you and he will be home safe and sound before you know it.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

No, you never stop worrying. Safe travels, David, and call mom often.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sue, he's not even my child and now I'm worried for him, so I'm not sure that it's even just a Momma thing  . On the positive side, he is obviously a very responsible person and good for him for not taking life and "details" TOO seriously. A "responsible free spirit" is a great combination. Please keep us posted on his adventure  .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> No, you never stop worrying. Safe travels, David, and call mom often.


:goodpost::good post - perfect:good post - perfect


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wanderlust is such a wonderful thing. Personally, I wish I was 22 and only responsible for myself again. I think what he is doing is fun. When I was his age, I was in college in Poland (as an exchange student) and decided to hike the mountains throughout southern Poland and northern (then )Czechoslovakia with just a backpack, a bedroll, travel documents (they were communist countries at the time and you needed internal papers to travel) and a very few dollars in my pocket. Stopped off where I wanted, when I wanted. No plans, no maps, nothing. Subsisted on tea, beer, bread, cheese, and apples - all of which were cheap. No phone, no incoming mail, nothing. Most enjoyable time of my life. Never felt unsafe or concerned.

He will be fine. Never been to Australia but several of my students have taken the junior years abroad there and describe it as a magnificent place, and Italy is wonderful to travel in. Both are very safe countries for young travelers. He will be creating memories for a lifetime.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending warm wishes for safe travels for David. Sue, as moms we never stop worrying when they go on adventures. Hope he has a wonderful vacation. I am sure you will hear from him often.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh jeese, I was so relieved that it was something fun and happy that you are worried about. We worry because we know what mischief we got into at that age.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Sue, he's not even my child and now I'm worried for him, so I'm not sure that it's even just a Momma thing  . On the positive side, he is obviously a very responsible person and good for him for not taking life and "details" TOO seriously. A "responsible free spirit" is a great combination. Please keep us posted on his adventure  .


Oh, I love what Bridget says! 

Sue, I think all of us worry about David's allergies ... because he is your son and we know how much you love him ... and, we love you. :wub::wub:

However, I agree with Bridget ... that your son is obviously a very responsible person. With that, I am sure he will be in touch with you often ... so, hopefully, that will help time go somewhat faster for you ... until he is back home again. 

David is so lucky to be visiting Australia. I have a friend who was there on vacation for a month and loved it! And, then after Oprah took her fans on that fabulous trip to Australia and I saw how beautiful it is ... well, I would love to go myself!

Sue, David will be in my thoughts and prayers. I am sure he will do fine though! And, again ... I am sure he will keep in touch with you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

You will always worry, he is your baby. Sending prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sue, your son will have an amazing time and my prayer will be for safe travels for him, peace of mind for you. And no, we never stop worrying...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Prayers to you and your son for his travels!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, as a mother I am right there with you. I myself am such a worrier when my daughter travels. The bottom line is we will never stop worrying.

I am sure he will have a great time and everyhting will be fine. I will tell you not to worry but you will anyway!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been to Perth and Melbourne but spent most of my time in Melbourne and it's very easy to find your way around and felt very safe. I did a few day tours on my own, while my friend spent her days doing a course for work. He'll love it, he can go skiing there too.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sue, I hope David has the best, safe, memory packed time of his life!!!!! Having all boys, 2 of which have that free spirit, you just have to let them fly and protect them with your prayers and trust that your prayers will be answered.Boys or girls our children will always be a worry because we love them so much. His trip sounds great:thumbsup:, I wish I could fit in his backpack:HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sue-I will keep your son in my thoughts. Bless your heart, I know you will worry. I did same thing to my Mom in early twenties. European trip with friends. I pray you'll stay busy and time will pass quickly. And your son has a great vacation. He picked wonderful places to visit. 
xxxx


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow, SO FUN!! I know you're worried, but he's going to have a ball! I think the best things happen when you don't plan - no big expectations to blow! He'd better bring his mom some nice presents though!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Praying that David will have a safe AND fun time (sounds like a fun trip)...and praying more that the time will fly by quick so that Sue will worry less :grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Praying David has a wonderful, safe trip.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sure David will have a wonderful adventure - praying the time passes quickly for you!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Wow, SO FUN!! I know you're worried, but he's going to have a ball! I think the best things happen when you don't plan - no big expectations to blow! He'd better bring his mom some nice presents though!


Love this post Celeta! Right on!:thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sue-thinking about you this am. :wub: Hoping David arrived with no problems in Italy. At least we have cell phones now-my Mom had to wait for my postcards that came 2 days before I got home. :w00t:
{{{hugs}}}
My DB is a David.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sue, keeping David in my thoughts and hopefully he has let you know that he arrived safely. Oh to be young again without a care in the world.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh to be young again without a care in the world.


I second that Deb!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> My answer is NO, we never stop worrying !:smilie_tischkante:


I guess so, Janine. :huh:


Lynzodolly said:


> Your in my prayers xx


Thanks so much, Lyndsy!! 


Furbabies mom said:


> I'll be praying for your son Susan. I guess when your 22, that's the kind of things that you do!! I would worry also, that's what Moms do!!


Thanks, Debbie. At 22 I was going up to Vermont not half way around the world. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Changing of the times.


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Just now seeing this Sue. I understand what you are saying. My nephew just finished college and had been working in the family business all summer and fall. He upped and told my brother, his Father that he was leaving for Europe and staying with a friend and wasn't sure when he would be back. He wanted to travel for a while. I'm sure they will be fine but it upsets the parents when they leave the nest!!! Good luck to David and hope the time flies by and he will be back in NYC!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


Dianne - it is an amazing opportunity and the best time to do it is before they have commitments. David's very pragmatic and will just do his 18 days and be back...I think. :blink:


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh, Sue,... you're doing what Mom's do best... worry about their kids, no matter what age! I know with his issues of allergies it's a bit more of an 'add-on'.
> But what a great opportunity/experience for him! I'm sure the time will fly.... for him!...and DRAG for you! Will be sending out prayers that he will have no 'episodes' and nothing but a wonderful time!
> 
> I don't have children but between nieces, nephews and Godchildren... I always get amazed how 'time' seems to mean little to them... as you said , I'd be planning and preparing for a trip like this for weeks but God bless them the younger 'kids' don't seem to 'burden' themselves with all that! LOL ... I sort of envy thier 'approach' to life in matters like this.
> We'll all be anxiously awaiting his return and hearing all about his trip!


Terry - I kind of envy it but it so far out of my comfort zone to do things on the fly. Maybe comes with my being a producer and having to dot all the i's and cross all the t's with all my shoots. Jim always says I produce our vacations. I'm happy for David though.


edelweiss said:


> Sue, it is too late to say this, but I hope he took a photo copy of the front pages of his passport & is keeping it someplace besides w/the real copy! It makes it so much easier to replace if his gets stolen. US passes go for about 6-800$$ on the black market! Something else to tell you "not to worry about!" :HistericalSmiley:
> We learn through things that happen so he will come home a much more experienced traveler in any case.
> I do think the allergy thing makes one so much more alert---for lack of a better word. I will be holding both you, Jim & David in my thoughts and prayers. I am sure he will do JUST fine, but I know it will take a toll on you! Let us know any up-dates, please!:wub::wub:


Thanks so much, Sandi. I passed on the info about his passport via e-mail so I appreciate that info. I always worry that he'll leave stuff places -- he's done that often. :smilie_tischkante: I think traveling the world is an amazing education.


pippersmom said:


> I would be worried too if I was you. I worry about everything but I guess thats what Moms do. :smilie_tischkante: I can't believe when my kids were little I thought that once they grew up I wouldn't have to worry about them any more. Boy was I naive! Praying that he has a great time and that these 2 weeks fly by for you and he will be home safe and sound before you know it.


Kathy - I guess the worry will never stop. I can't wait until they get older and become parents and get a little taste of it.:HistericalSmiley:


revakb2 said:


> No, you never stop worrying. Safe travels, David, and call mom often.


Thanks, Reva. From your lips to his iPhone. He did send a very brief text and we got one call the other night


Summergirl73 said:


> Sue, he's not even my child and now I'm worried for him, so I'm not sure that it's even just a Momma thing  . On the positive side, he is obviously a very responsible person and good for him for not taking life and "details" TOO seriously. A "responsible free spirit" is a great combination. Please keep us posted on his adventure  .


Bridget - I know he'll be okay. He's like a one man travel agency - all our friends and relatives call him when they want to book travel so at least I know logistically that he should be okay. I have to say that when he almost died at age 2 from his allergies - I worried about him going to pre-school, then elementary, middle and high school. Then I thought he'd have to go to a college in NYC. But he's shown real fortitude and overcome any obstacles with a can do attitude so I'm with him 100%.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Wanderlust is such a wonderful thing. Personally, I wish I was 22 and only responsible for myself again. I think what he is doing is fun. When I was his age, I was in college in Poland (as an exchange student) and decided to hike the mountains throughout southern Poland and northern (then )Czechoslovakia with just a backpack, a bedroll, travel documents (they were communist countries at the time and you needed internal papers to travel) and a very few dollars in my pocket. Stopped off where I wanted, when I wanted. No plans, no maps, nothing. Subsisted on tea, beer, bread, cheese, and apples - all of which were cheap. No phone, no incoming mail, nothing. Most enjoyable time of my life. Never felt unsafe or concerned.
> 
> He will be fine. Never been to Australia but several of my students have taken the junior years abroad there and describe it as a magnificent place, and Italy is wonderful to travel in. Both are very safe countries for young travelers. He will be creating memories for a lifetime.


Walter - wow - your adventures sound so incredible.:thumbsup: It's the simple things in life. I have other friends who did similar treks and had that wunderlust - one to afghanistan and Israel as well as many other countries. David's more of a creature comforts kind of kid so I think I'll be drooling over the hotels -- he traveled so much for work this year that I think his airfare and hotels are pretty much free. I'm so jealous I missed all of that travel when I was younger and my first trip to Europe was after I was married. Indeed wonderful and fun memories for him.



sassy's mommy said:


> Sending warm wishes for safe travels for David. Sue, as moms we never stop worrying when they go on adventures. Hope he has a wonderful vacation. *I am sure you will hear from him often*.


Thanks so much, Pat. As for the hearing from him often...uh, not so much. :angry: We were shocked that we got a call from him the other night. It was 5:30am their time - so he was having jet lag issues and decided to call us...because he had nothing else to do I'm sure. :HistericalSmiley: He was planning on climbing the Duomo and a ski trip in Italy. He liked Zurich but said it was very expensive.


Sylie said:


> Oh jeese, I was so relieved that it was something fun and happy that you are worried about. We worry because we know what mischief we got into at that age.


Speak for yourself, Sylvia. :smrofl::smrofl: He's a really good kid but sometimes I do scratch my head about what he does. Just convoluted, not stupid


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, I love what Bridget says!
> 
> Sue, I think all of us worry about David's allergies ... because he is your son and we know how much you love him ... and, we love you. :wub::wub:
> 
> ...


Boy, you guys don't have grown up sons, do you? They don't stay in touch. I can call him a dozen times and get the "this mailbox is full" message. Occasionally he'll answer a text with a one word reply. :smpullhair: So the bar isn't too high. If we just hear from him a couple of times we'll be lucky. Luckily he has his own money or we might hear, "Can you send me some?" :HistericalSmiley: Thanks for the good thoughts and misconceived notions, dear Marie. Love you. :wub:


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> You will always worry, he is your baby. Sending prayers and hugs to you.


Barbara - thanks so much. A big baby but a baby none the less.



MoonDog said:


> Sue, your son will have an amazing time and my prayer will be for safe travels for him, peace of mind for you. And no, we never stop worrying...


Thanks so much, Robin. I wish I could hire someone to worry for me:HistericalSmiley:


maltese manica said:


> Prayers to you and your son for his travels!


Thanks so much, Janene!


donnad said:


> Sue, as a mother I am right there with you. I myself am such a worrier when my daughter travels. The bottom line is we will never stop worrying.
> 
> I am sure he will have a great time and everyhting will be fine. I will tell you not to worry but you will anyway!


Thanks, Donna. You know where I'm coming from. :thumbsup:


Maglily said:


> I've been to Perth and Melbourne but spent most of my time in Melbourne and it's very easy to find your way around and felt very safe. I did a few day tours on my own, while my friend spent her days doing a course for work. He'll love it, he can go skiing there too.


Thanks, Brenda. It's summer in Australia so I doubt he'll ski there - but what do I know. He's going to Brisbane so not sure about what that's like. Since I'm not making the trip I didn't research the life out of it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sue, my mother thought I was a really good kid too. Oh, and Alan's mother now gasps when he tells her of things he did in his youth. Just saying....:innocent:

(Sorry, I am a very wicked person, but you know you don't need to worry.)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Sue, I hope David has the best, safe, memory packed time of his life!!!!! Having all boys, 2 of which have that free spirit, you just have to let them fly and protect them with your prayers and trust that your prayers will be answered.Boys or girls our children will always be a worry because we love them so much. His trip sounds great:thumbsup:, I wish I could fit in his backpack:HistericalSmiley:.


Michelle - I wish I was going on the trip too except I really don't love flying and the length of the trip to Australia would make me crazy. I think I'd lose my mind in the cabin. :w00t: I'm hoping that we'll get to go abroad again one of these days -- we did home exchange in Paris a few years go and it was fabulous - just missing Jude Law (movie-the Holiday) :wub:


SammieMom said:


> Sue-I will keep your son in my thoughts. Bless your heart, I know you will worry. I did same thing to my Mom in early twenties. European trip with friends. I pray you'll stay busy and time will pass quickly. And your son has a great vacation. He picked wonderful places to visit.
> xxxx


Thanks so much, Kandis. David's very adult in how he conducts himself - he's just been one of those kids, so I know he'll do fine. It's the fine points like keeping track of all his stuff like his passport, using sunscreen in Australia, etc that give me pause.


StevieB said:


> Wow, SO FUN!! I know you're worried, but he's going to have a ball! I think the best things happen when you don't plan - no big expectations to blow! *He'd better bring his mom some nice presents though*!


Celeta - you can't convince me. I am a planner and like it that way though enjoy surprises along the way. B) Bringing home presents? I kind of doubt it. Since he was packing for 18 days, I doubt there's room in his suitcase for one thing. For another, I just don't think he'll think of it but also we don't buy much on our trips because we can get nearly everything in NYC.


Katkoota said:


> Praying that David will have a safe AND fun time (sounds like a fun trip)...and praying more that the time will fly by quick so that Sue will worry less :grouphug:


Thanks so much, Kat. At least he isn't jumping out of a perfectly good airplane like someone I know.  Or is he? :w00t:


TLR said:


> Praying David has a wonderful, safe trip.


Thanks so much, Tracey - I appreciate it.


maggieh said:


> I'm sure David will have a wonderful adventure - praying the time passes quickly for you!!!


Thanks, Maggie. It is a lot quieter and neater in the house with him gone so I'm kind of enjoying that. :thumbsup:


mysugarbears said:


> Sue, keeping David in my thoughts and hopefully he has let you know that he arrived safely. *Oh to be young again without a care in the world.*


Thanks so much Debbie. I totally agree though I know that he does worry a lot about getting a full time job He earned this vacation since he has worked so hard freelance.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I see that you said that David is very pragmatic. do his 18 days and be back, unles.... He meets a beautiful young lady, falls in love, and stays there!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I see that you said that David is very pragmatic. do his 18 days and be back, unles.... He meets a beautiful young lady, falls in love, and stays there!!!


Trying to give me a heart attack, huh, Debbie? :HistericalSmiley: Maybe Heidi of the Alps? :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Trying to give me a heart attack, huh, Debbie? :HistericalSmiley: Maybe Heidi of the Alps? :thumbsup:


I thought you'd see this!! Heidi seems like nice girl!! LOL


----------

